# Japanese Power King with 3 speed



## slick (Sep 20, 2014)

This is my dip into muscle bikes.  I'm a prewar balloon guy but this bike just looked killer.  I need more info on it as well as I believe it's missing the chainguard but have no clue what it looks like. HELP!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 20, 2014)

That's a really nice bike!!!
Sissy bar is awesome. 
The bike is a Royce Union bike. Cranks, headbadge, and the rear dropouts give it away.    
Either late 60's early 70's. would have a chrome chainguard like either if the ones posted below.


----------



## slick (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok but the badge says made in Japan? I thought Royce Union were from Europe??


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## partsguy (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, nice bike! What store sold a Power King? Cost King? Costco?


----------



## slick (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not sure who sold them but if you look closely at the badge, it still has the protective clear plastic over it after a good 40 years. Pretty amazing. I found a guard for it so now it will get a polish job, clean the chrome,  and service the hubs and ridden often.


----------

